# "Préparation de la configuration de Windows 7" : bug



## saharadust (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,  

Je me permet de faire une petite entorse à la règle.. j'ai aujourd'hui un petit problème avec un ordi qui n'est pas mon mac mais mon pc.. je sais bien que le nom du forum est assez explicite mais je tente quand même ma chance car je ne trouve la réponse au problème nul part ailleurs. Excusez-moi d'avance si cette demande pose problème..



J'ai depuis peu un problème avec le Windows 7 de mon pc.  

Depuis quelques temps, à chaque fois que je l'éteins, il m'affiche "installation des mises à jour 1 sur 1" et il finit par s'éteindre sans réussir à faire la mise à jour. je n'ai pas réussi à trouver manuellement celle qu'il fallait installer.  

Depuis trois-quatre jours, quand je l'allume, il m'affiche "Préparation de la configuration de Windows, n'éteignez pas l'ordinateur. 0% effectués" s'affiche, et il reste bloqué, les pourcentages n'avancent pas et ne poursuit pas l'allumage.  

Au début je l'éteignais manuellement et je le redémarrais en choisissant le mode "sans échec", une fois dans le mode sans échec j'éteignais normalement avec "Arrêter" et ça redémarrais normalement.  
Maintenant je n'arrive même plus à avoir accès au mode sans échec.  

Du coup il ne s'allume plus du tout !!!!! 

J'ai essayé de faire un scan avec mon antivirus avast et un logiciel anti-malware, ça n'a rien donné.. 

Quelqu'un a t il déjà rencontré ce problème ?  



merci de votre aide !  

S.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

PS : 

Après avoir réussi à démarrer l'ordinateur, j'ai voulu faire les mises à jour manuellement, pensant que l'une pouvait peut etre bloquer. 
Via "Windows Update", on me dit qu'il y a 1 mise à jour à effectuer, mais la mise à jour ne se fait pas : 

"Erreurs détectées : 
Code 66A : Windows Update a rencontré une erreur inconnue".


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2011)




----------



## daffyb (29 Avril 2011)

saharadust a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me permet de faire une petite entorse à la règle.. j'ai aujourd'hui un petit problème avec un ordi qui n'est pas mon mac mais mon pc.. je sais bien que le nom du forum est assez explicite mais je tente quand même ma chance car je ne trouve la réponse au problème nul part ailleurs. Excusez-moi d'avance si cette demande pose problème..
> 
> ...



essaye ça :
http://answers.microsoft.com/fr-fr/...indows-7/391e9068-e2f7-4060-b6cd-42f85e5be616


----------

